# CodeGuru Technical FAQs > CodeGuru Individual Visual Basic FAQs >  [VB6] How do I Count down time?

## HanneSThEGreaT

*Q:* How do I Count down time?

*A:* This is actually a very simple process.  Just add a Timer and a label to your form, make sure the Timer is enabled than add the following code to your form :



```
Option Explicit

'Create CountDown Object
Dim Countdown As Date

Private Sub Form_Load()

    Timer1.Interval = 1000 'One Second
    Countdown = "12:00:00" 'What Time To Start From

End Sub

Private Sub Timer1_Timer()

    Countdown = Countdown - (1 / 24 / 60 / 60) 'Subtract Seconds
    Label1.Caption = Format(Countdown, "hh:mm:ss") 'Display
    
End Sub
```

A full working sample is included in this post

----------

